# Java moss



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

so Ive read somewhere that Java moss will attach itself to anything.
Is this true? also if it is true can I tie it to eggcrate(i believe that what it is called) its a white plastic with small squares


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2009)

That's what I've heard too! I'd like to know what other's experiences are!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Java moss attaches to anything. I have a few really smooth river stones that it's even attached to. And it grows like a weed. Sure, try tying it to eggcrate; that should work just fine


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks I guess I wanna make a wall of it in a 10gal. tank


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

That would look really good!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Ok !!! you guys have really stirred up something now, Mr. never has live plants (Me) after reading all this big To-Do about
Java Moss** ran right out to my local Java Moss headquarters and picked up two big bunches. One for my New little baby Orange Spotted Sunfish, and one for a Semi community tank that was lookin kinda bare with just rocks and driftwood, So now Im Java man, and i have to say, it does look pretty good in there, hope it grows all over. The fish seem to be enjoying it.*


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds great! Java moss is a really good filler that brightens up any tank. I'm sure it'll grow like crazy for you.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

This isn't a good pic but I had just tossed some java moss into a 10 gal and this is what happened. I sold the moss later and it was basketball sized.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Works for me, looks like a great place for little fish to hang out, smoke, do some rap with their buddies *


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yea I hope it works out. And that's a big ball of moss! I'm just gonna have ghost shrimp amd maybe like 3-5 tetras


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Best way is to tie it to whatever you want with some fishing line, then you can trim it as needed or shape it.

This stuff is like algae and does not like Excel from what I've seen.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok well i put the moss on the eggcrate and I guess ill be happy with it once it fully grows in. its for my 10 gal and thats what the picture shows
<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=mosswall.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/mosswall.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

but right now I have it in my 55gal since it has good lighting and everything i put in there seems to do well. I bought this plant maybe 2 weeks ago and it had no bulbs I guess and it now has 2. its grown fast I leave them floating on top of the water cause im not sure what to do with them?

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=plant5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/plant5.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=plant6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/plant6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

here the longest one is hanging out the tank. do I need to keep it out of the water if I want it to bloom or blossom???
<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=plant4-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/plant4-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well i guess never mind on the bulb blooming question it ended up blooming last night so this is what i saw this morning.

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=bloom1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/bloom1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------

